# Joshua Tree Wood



## rcflyer23 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am trying to find out if it is possible to get Joshua Tree wood and where I can get it.  I have had a request for a couple of pens made from this and I wanted to see if anyone here knew where to find some.

Thanks, 

Kevin


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 4, 2008)

I only know that it grows in Arizona


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 4, 2008)

California too.

No idea on turnability though.


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 5, 2008)

Joshua, my grandson's name, National Parkway-North of Wickenburg, Az.  I've often wondered what the stuff looks like close up but have never stopped going thru.  I would imagine it's illegal to get some.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 5, 2008)

Joshua trees are pretty common in the desert areas here in Southern California. As a matter of fact, there is a Joshua Tree National Park, about 120 miles east of me. Just over the Angeles National Forest from here, about 35 miles away, there are quite a few Joshuas as well, but I know that, at least in that area, cutting or removing any Joshua is not permitted---even if its on your own property! Don't think they'd be of much interest for turning, anyhow, as they're in the Yucca family, and are more than likely extremely fibrous.


----------



## rcflyer23 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah I was wondering how they would work for turning, as I read they were fibrous.  My wife wanted one since our sons name is Joshua.


----------



## jcollazo (Oct 6, 2008)

If it were possible to get some, and you wouldn't need a lot, doing a Worthless Wood/Amalgam/Cactus casting would be the way to go IMHO. Do a search on any of those three terms and you'll find some examples.

That still leaves finding some.


----------



## rcflyer23 (Oct 6, 2008)

jcollazo said:


> If it were possible to get some, and you wouldn't need a lot, doing a Worthless Wood/Amalgam/Cactus casting would be the way to go IMHO. Do a search on any of those three terms and you'll find some examples.
> 
> That still leaves finding some.


 

That is a good idea.  I am thinking that it is going to be improbable to find any available.  I still need to do some more searching on the web but so far it is a no go.


----------



## woody350ep (Oct 6, 2008)

I've been to that park, its pretty cool.  Let us know what you come up with on the blanks


----------

